# Teeth Grinding!



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Bella has started grinding her teeth at night when she is just about to fall asleep or starting to relax...."_grind grind grind_" and it's driving me batty!! She has her yearly exam this Saturday, and I'll have them check her teeth to be sure she isn't damaging them or already hurting or something. 

Does anyone else's dog do this? I wish I could get her a night guard like I wear. Maybe she gets the grinding from me...LOL I never realized how annoying it is...argh!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm. When ferrets do that, it's usually due to nausea or pain. I've never heard a dog do it, but I think it's worth a checkup if she keeps doing it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Hmm. When ferrets do that, it's usually due to nausea or pain. I've never heard a dog do it, but I think it's worth a checkup if she keeps doing it.


I was just gonna say the same thing. In ferrets it means some sort of physical distress. Never heard of it in dogs either.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

How can dogs do that when they technically can't move their jaw side to side though?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

When ferrets do it, it looks like they're chewing gum. Maybe their jaw can move just far enough sideways for the molars to touch a bit?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Willowy said:


> When ferrets do it, it looks like they're chewing gum. Maybe their jaw can move just far enough sideways for the molars to touch a bit?


Maybe, that would make sense.


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

My dogs make weird noises with they mouths when asleep.Like poping bubbles or something.Sometimes sounds like teeth grinding,maybe yours does the same?Dogs really can't move their jaws side to side to make grinding posible.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm gonna try to get it on my cell tonight. It's loud enough I'm sure the sound will come through <urrgh...makes me clench thinking about it!> 

I have noticed when I brush her teeth on one side, the brush comes back with a tiny bit of blood on it. I wouldn't think she'd grind her teeth if they were bothering her...?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Pasarella said:


> My dogs make weird noises with they mouths when asleep.Like poping bubbles or something.Sometimes sounds like teeth grinding,maybe yours does the same?Dogs really can't move their jaws side to side to make grinding posible.


It doesn't look like a side-to-side movement....more front to back. I have no idea how she does it, but it's definitely her teeth. I used to date a grinder....drove me NUTS!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I grind sometimes too lol! It drives ME nuts because I'll wake up and slam my teeth together as I stop grinding... eurgh.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

My dog makes what I'd call a suckling sound in her sleep, as if she were dreaming back to her time as a nursing pup, but it's a softer sound and unlikely to be taken for grinding. Hope your vet can offer insight on Bella's night sounds when you take her in Saturday.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

let us know what the vet finds. I would say if it occasionally then it might be a dream. If more like it seems t be with your dog, I would have her teeth checked and a blood test run just to be sure all is well.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, took her in for her appt....told vet about the teeth clenching/grinding. He asked me if she's had an upset stomach or diarrhea - which she has not....he looked at her teeth, said they look terrific and didn't seem too worried about it. So, I don't know. :\ Poor thing was pretty icky-feeling for a couple days after her shots, but other than that she is nice and healthy and crazy excited like a 2-year old! She ended up getting a weeks worth of treats outta him....lol


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

My puppy will grind his teeth when he is tired and ready for bed. He doesn't do it all night and it's just a couple times while he's falling asleep. It may just be because his teeth are still growing. I did a quick google search and it looks like it is pretty common. The most common causes seemed to be either misaligned teeth or gum pain/soreness. How does Bella's gums look? I wonder if the small amount of blood has anything to do with it? Maybe she cut part of her gums some how and that is why she's grinding her teeth. It could even be such a small wound that you can't see it.


----------



## doggykong (Feb 11, 2014)

When my dog is getting ready for a nap he swallows several times and the motion from that makes his teeth grind. But that is because his teeth aren't properly aligned-not severely, but he has a slight under bite.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> My puppy will grind his teeth when he is tired and ready for bed. He doesn't do it all night and it's just a couple times while he's falling asleep. It may just be because his teeth are still growing. I did a quick google search and it looks like it is pretty common. The most common causes seemed to be either misaligned teeth or gum pain/soreness. How does Bella's gums look? I wonder if the small amount of blood has anything to do with it? Maybe she cut part of her gums some how and that is why she's grinding her teeth. It could even be such a small wound that you can't see it.


Could be her gums I guess - vet said her teeth look great. Maybe she got a little paper cut from tearing apart the Coors six-pack holder...LOL If it's cardboard, she'll shred it! 



doggykong said:


> When my dog is getting ready for a nap he swallows several times and the motion from that makes his teeth grind. But that is because his teeth aren't properly aligned-not severely, but he has a slight under bite.


That sounds exactly like what she does - what both you and Jade said. Maybe she does have a little misalignment problem, too. ......or it's a bad habit she picked up from me....LOL - Need a doggie dental night guard!


----------

